# Hello



## SuFiHaaekor81 (Sep 4, 2005)

Hello everyone, just stopping here to say hi  im the new guy on the block so go easy on me


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome...take it easy? ok fine I guess I well, can't say anything for the other guys though.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Welcome .. wow, doesn't your name sound familuar? Oh yeah, I think I live with you  Welcome to the board sweetie


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Uh-oh, they've multiplied! Watch out, the SUFI's could take over at any minute!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Whoa, Sufi stereo!! Welcome to the forum SufiH.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

lmao .. that's right .. were coming for you!!


----------



## SuFiHaaekor81 (Sep 4, 2005)

yes, you figured it out, we are in fact taking over, muahahaha...

Hello


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

So when does this place become SuFiStreet Forums? 

Welcome aboard SuFiHaaekor81... can I just call you SuFi81 for short?


----------



## Nefarious1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome welcome! You are completely welcome here if you don't mind what Alex Trebek looks like in pictures with a giraffe up his ass in an earthquake! :googly:


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome SuFiHaaekor81


----------



## SuFiHaaekor81 (Sep 4, 2005)

Sure, SuFi81 works for me, its not the worst ive been called before  So ya, thats fine by me


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to it.


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome to the street!


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Welcome SuFi81, it's nice to have you with us


----------

